# Smoke smell inside car



## MSH59 (Dec 5, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Recently bought a new car and the previous owner was clearly a smoker. The dealership did use a odur bomb prior to delivery but its doesn't seem to have got rid of all of the smell completely.

So just wondering if there is anything else I can use?

I was looking at the CLO2 Systems Odor Rescue but I cannot stand the smell of chlorine so do not want to go down that option.

I was looking at Dakota Odor Bomb or the Meguiars odor bomb but have read that it covers the interior in a light mist which can be hard to get rid of?? Not sure if that is true.

Look forward to replies.
Thanks!


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Odour bomb, need clean the seats carpet and headlining 

Plus clean down the vents etc as much as possible and should go soon


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Spot on its the oils in **** that hangs around you have a bit if a cleaning job inside to get rid


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Same problem in my brother car he used many stuff like Meguiars Odor eliminator the result worse than before also we tried sonax AC cleaner without any benefit , I found best way to resolve this problem by clean all interior parts , seats by light APC or interior cleaner then vacuuming your car this must important step :thumb: vacuuming your car every 3-4 days and you will see the difference  try to keep your windows open 10-20% .I used Britemax Grime Out and CG Fabric clean and vacuum and we replaced all car mats .


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

You need to wet vac as much of the carpets seats as possible and headlining - and or steam as much as you can - especially the vents - you can get aircon vent cleaners - also good clean of all plastics etc , change the filters where you can - good vacuum - odour bomb and vaccum again - can even try the carpet granules leave over night to absorb and vaccum next day


----------



## Nozza (Mar 1, 2006)

odor rescue works well, but if the smell is slightly there a second treatment is needed. I'm finding this with a cigarette smell in my car.


----------



## BellUK (Mar 12, 2012)

I would advise a deep clean, a thorough Hoover throughout followed by a wet vacuum, all upholstery, seats & headlining using Autosmart Bio Brisk which is a specialist biological cleaner and deodouriser.

Clean all plastics, rubber, vinyl etc and glass inside the car.

Then I would recommend using an air conditioning system bomb OR hire Autosmart's AROMATEK which is a permanent solution to in-vehicle odours.

You should be able to hire them from your local Autosmart franchise
http://www.autosmart.co.uk/Aromatek.html


----------



## makelja (May 9, 2011)

One good possibility is renting an ozonizer.
Or possibly ask some detailing firms if they do it.

http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-an-ozonizer.htm


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Dakota Odour bomb...let a vanilla one off in the wife's Saab 93 that smelt like an ashtray (previous owner must have been a heavy smoker) did that 3 months back and it still smells lovely now.

Smoke smells all gone.

Clean and Shiny stock the full range and I can highly recommend them.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

this would be one of my pet hates, i find plastics tend to hold a load of yucky stuff so a good stiff brush g101 and prepare to have your stomach turned upside down if you dont smoke with the foul stench that comes 

yuck yuck


----------



## squeakyclean32 (Mar 13, 2010)

Interesting thread... The car we purchased must have belonged to a smoker, I was going to steam clean the inside/hoover/change all the mats... Ill have a look at these bombs too:thumb:


----------



## Yellowdog (Aug 9, 2014)

An old school solution is to put a bowl with undiluted vinegar essence in the car over a few nights.

Good luck!


----------



## jake osullivan (Sep 7, 2016)

G101 to clean and brisk extra will kill any smoke. Brisk smells delightful you could also finish it off with a burst spray from AutoSmart - particular favourite is the Tropical Mist  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AIRTUNE UK (Dec 24, 2015)

*How to remove the smell of smoke*

Why not use the latest technology to solve the problem?

Use the Airtune system and the nasty smells will be removed and not masked.

Please check www.airtune.eu.en and take a look at

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCR4dCH9iRdE81uOYNt6AX1Q

Contact me directly if you would like to give it a try.:driver:


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

AIRTUNE UK said:


> Please check www.aritune.eu.en and take a look at


Link spelt incorrectly.
I checked out your proper website last week - looks impressive.


----------



## AIRTUNE UK (Dec 24, 2015)

James_R said:


> Link spelt incorrectly.
> I checked out your proper website last week - looks impressive.


Many thanks and well spotted!

Should be www.airtune.eu/en

Glad you like it! On show today and tomorrow at Auto 365 in Chester would be good if you could pop in!:thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

AIRTUNE UK said:


> Why not use the latest technology to solve the problem?
> 
> Use the Airtune system and the nasty smells will be removed and not masked.
> 
> ...


Latest tech??

Your unit thats used in the demo video on youtube (White BM Estate) looks very very similar to the foggers used only difference is yours is in the foot well pointed at the air intake and you run the car up with the fan going.

Looks like the same ole same ole with a new marketing spin...sorry!


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

I know this doesn't help the OP - but I would walk away from the last car on earth if it had been smoked in. 
I used to smoke - but never in a car. It's as good as a write off to me.

Any one else feel like that or am I alone?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Matt_Nic said:


> I know this doesn't help the OP - but I would walk away from the last car on earth if it had been smoked in.
> I used to smoke - but never in a car. It's as good as a write off to me.
> 
> Any one else feel like that or am I alone?


You're not alone. I could never go anywhere near a car that had been smoked in.


----------

